

Drone CI 0.2: GitHub Enterprise, IRC and more - bradrydzewski
http://blog.drone.io/2014/3/18/drone-version-0.2.html

======
wraithmonster
Very cool. I'm really glad to see the community get involved in this. I think
the enterprise support is a big deal.

------
cmer
Author has been extremely helpful and responsive with issues filed on GitHub.
Definitely appreciated.

------
tomburke
I love the wall display tool. How does it gets its data? Is there an api?

~~~
bradrydzewski
Right now it connects directly to the database although I think ultimately it
should use some sort of API.

You provide the path to the database, as well as the repositories to monitor,
as command line arguments:

drone-wall --repos="github.com/drone/drone,github.com/drone/drone-wall"
\--datasource="/var/lib/drone/drone.sqlite"

